# rechteck-werkzeug Rahmen anders färben



## nitrobesim (26. April 2004)

Sagt mal Leute,

man kann ja mit diesem rechteck-Werkzeug ein Rechteck erstellen, dessen rahmen jedoch automatisch schwarz wird. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diesen Rahmen anderfarbig zu gestalten


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. April 2004)

Automatisch geht das nicht!

Aber eine Auswahl davon zu erstelen und die Kontur zu füllen , reicht doch völlig:
 ( Menü : Bearbeiten -> Kontur füllen )


----------



## nitrobesim (26. April 2004)

Thanks.


----------

